
A $640 Uber ride is one expensive financial lesson - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/get-there/wp/2016/01/28/a-640-uber-ride-is-one-expensive-financial-lesson/
======
logfromblammo
So she was able to get from her home on an unplowed street--immediately after
a 3 day blizzard--to the airport that got 18" of snow _without_ having to dig
her car out from under two feet of snow and go out driving in it. It only took
one hour and cost $640.

Wow! What a deal!

I'm not sure if she called any traditional cab companies to try to get a ride
to the airport, but I can tell you their response. "We can't get any cars out
to you, ma'am, due to the blizzard." Without someone waving that fat stack of
cash around at the curb, the Uber driver would have taken a snow day and
stayed in bed, too.

------
PinguTS
That is the difference between Uber's business model and the taxi business
model. The first one is always (or at least mostly) recommened as superior and
the second as antique and over-regulated.

But excatly, those are the reasons why the taxi business is so over regulated.
It is, that customers can rely on their past experiences and learnings. That
customers does not need the have the latest information.

------
sbierwagen
Blogspam. Source is
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/i-n...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/i-nearly-
passed-out-a-640-uber-ride-for-a-30-mile-trip-to-the-
airport/2016/01/26/c45024ac-c469-11e5-8965-0607e0e265ce_story.html)

------
zerooneinfinity
I really hate this dynamic pricing model. ya ya, supply and demand.

------
Shorel
I always reject Uber price surges, out of principle.

